# What £7k family bus? Mazda6; Accord; V70; Mondeo; Exeo; Legacy; 300C



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

With the Touareg coming to the end of it's lease I'm looking to replace it with something a bit less expensive. I've given myself a budget of £7k from savings to get a big estate. 2 kids under 2 years and a rather large labrador mean I've got a lot of stuff to haul around so I'll be adding a topbox too.

An autotrader search has given me some ideas and the following are all options:

2006 Chrysler 300C 70k £6275
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201611219959095

2010 Mazda 6 2.2d 163 Sport takuya 67k £6.5k
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701261689642
similar option 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201611250072372

2009 Seat Exeo 2.0 TDI Sport 50k £7k 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201610319314333
Similar 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701231593695

2009 Subaru Legacy 2.0D REn 61k £7k
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702072080357

2006 Audi A4 3.0 S Line Quattro 69k £7k
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201610138741393

2009 Mondeo Titanium X 52k £7k
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701261692261 
Similar option 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201611049457719

2007 V70 2.4 D5 SE65k £6750
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701181420995
Similar lux model 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701091148005

2009 Honda Accord 2.2i DTEC 62k £6.5k 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702052022415

We want something with a pretty good spec i.e. climate control and the Mrs is particularly fond of heated seats.

This is going to be a family bus until the kids go to school (and we don't have to pay extortionate nursery fees). It'll do somewhere between 15k-20k a year I'd think.

So which ones would you consider/rule out and why?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 2009 XC70 D5 SE Premium Geartronic which has pretty much all the modern toys needed to keep you happy (power drivers seat with memory, power tailgate, heated front seats, dual climate, iPod connection, Bluetooth etc etc) and the higher spec ones have even more. My car is coming up to 187,000 miles now and has had its problems but nothing out of the ordinary and nothing unexpected on a car with such high miles. Beware the D5 death lurch when pulling away from a standing start, it's a very pronounced flat spot at low revs and you will get used to driving around it eventually. If I were you I'd try and go for one of the twin turbo models (identified by the larger Iron Mark Volvo badge on the grill) with 205 bhp or later 215 rather than the older single turbo 185 like mine. The power delivery is peakier in the 185 but smoother in the 205 models. MPG is much improved on the 205 which makes it worth while. SE Lux (and earlier SE Sport) cars have options like Active Xenon's, Ventilated seats, Rear entertainment package etc etc so they can end up being very well equipped cars. Also my car and many of them around has a built in metal dog guard that folds down from the roof which is handy, if the car you're looking at doesn't have the guard, it's £120 odd to buy one


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

V70, Mondeo, Accord, Insignia or Octavia would be what I'd be going to drive and have a poke around...all in high spec SE, TitaniumX, EX, Elite & Laurin&Klement forms.

All will provide safe, sensible, spacious, reliable, well equipped transport, not to mention excellent value for money.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

What about a Volvo V60?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volvo-V60...804030?hash=item4b0c0e31be:g:3LYAAOSw5cNYJZdk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

From that list I'd probably go with the Honda Accord. It's more modern than a few of those cars and should hopefully offer Honda reliability. 

The company that is selling the 300c concerns me. They may have been unlucky, but they've ended up with a few very dodgy cars up for sale in the past. I've seen a few cars that have had horror stories, or been rejected for serious issues back to Arnold Clark only to end up there.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd have to say give the 300C a miss,
Had the Dodge Magnu m ( same car different front end) for 80k miles & 9 years, had the little 3.5 V6 though as they never carried a CRD. Its well built, tough, has really good loading space with the seats folded down. no squeaks or rattles and nothing ever went wrong with it.
It makes perfect sense for American roads, but, They are around 7 - 9 in longer than say the Mondeo or Mazda 6 would be and maybe an inch or so wider, they are slightly larger than a current gen Bmw 5 Series. so multi story car parks, getting the kids to school or just going to Tesco is going to be a real pain. it is rear wheel drive and some people don't like that much, but you can get an AWD version too.
Also unless they changed it for the Euro market they also ride real low as standard, so speed humps are real challenge to say the least.
So good car just wrong country :lol:
Thought I would keep ours forever, however a driver going well over the speed limit ran a red light and totaled ours just before Christmas.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a few I saw. In saying that, I think the Volvo v70 or xc70 d5 would be very hard to beat! I think it'd be my choice tbh. 















































































Sent from my D6603


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd go for a V70, but this shape:-

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...onesearchad=New&make=VOLVO&radius=1500&page=1

We had a new one back in 2009 (same engine/spec actually) and it was a fantastic car. Averaged 45mpg and 55mpg on a run. Very comfortable, refined and LOADS of space.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Legacy is a good shout,I have the Spec B one with a 3 liter flat 6. You can get a good estate one for a lot less than 7k.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not on the list but id buy a Saab 9-5,


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> I'd go for a V70, but this shape:-
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...onesearchad=New&make=VOLVO&radius=1500&page=1
> 
> We had a new one back in 2009 (same engine/spec actually) and it was a fantastic car. Averaged 45mpg and 55mpg on a run. Very comfortable, refined and LOADS of space.


Very nice that is!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Should have mentioned, that's the shape mine is, a P3  In fact, here it is



Easily available for under £7k


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

+1 for a skoda. Wife's got a Octavia company one, looks smart when cleaned up to.

Plenty of space, Vag quality and enough toys. I'd be tempted to have a look at one on lease if you've had the other VW on lease.

And either buying or leasing they all cost the same in the end. A 7-10 yr old bus with some miles on will cost in maintainence.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebottle (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't know too much about new cars but, I love my 5 series BMW, however we also have a Subaru legacy that is very reliable and well built and with a powerful engine lots of safe fun 😋. Good luck with your test drives.

Sent from my Lenovo TB2-X30F using Tapatalk


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

I love my Mazda 6. It's the 2013 version but certainly very spacious. I made the switch for the same reason and it's been amazing being able to fit 2x buggies with shopping in the back and still having plenty of footwell space behind.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Another vote for the Volvo but I am biased, I have a 2007 V50 D5 SE Sport, probably not big enough for you as based on the same chassis as the Focus of the time but most enjoyable and reliable car I've owned yet. I don't see any of the flat spots mentioned earlier (also geartronic) but the D5 engine in the V50 runs at a lower bhp of 180 due to the smaller intercooler fitted to allow the big 5 cyclinder lump to be shoe horned in. Mine is coming up to 140k and needing a few suspension bits like bushes and track rods, not a great expense and to be expected at this kind of mileage, plus I will give it new pads and discs for the mot in June but again, expected consumables. 

Like any modern car they are reliable until they go wrong then they get very expensive very quickly. History is essential, the more the better, check through it and look for gaps or inconsistencies.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

508 estate?
You'd get a tidy one for £7/£7.5k

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

The Volvo for me.

I have a 1995 960 estate. Not only is it supremely comfortable, but still drives almost exactly like when we bought her 17 years ago.

The car is an absolute legend and still has some of the most comfortable seats I've ever been luck enough to sit in.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Being a Honda man, I'd go for the Accord, great cars with great reliability.

If you want something a bit different, with good spec, a shed load of space and are happy to live with a JDM import, then how about something like this http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-7-leather-seater-mpv-dvd-camera-2006/6642874


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im surprised no one has mentioned a VW Passat!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> Im surprised no one has mentioned a VW Passat!


They probably have, they just fell asleep typing it and didn't click post.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Passat is being considered. 

There's been a development though. It turns out we can VT the Merc around the same time as the VW goes back. It looks like we might have £12.5k-£15k to spend on 2 cars. 

That could be 2 at up to £7.5k or 1 at up to £10k and 1 at up to £5k. 

Basically, we still need 1 car which can take two kids and 3 adults plus a labrador. Ideally 2 kids in back seats with room for an adult in the middle. The other option is 1 kid in front and 1 kid in the back with 2 adults. The second car doesn't need to be anything special, she'd probably be quite happy with a £5k Mazda3 Tekuya (it's got heated seats and doesn't look as plain as a focus or Astra). 

Volvo have got my attention. V70, XC70, XC60, XC90 all look like great value for money for big a reliable car with a decent spec. The fact the 2.4 D5 can easily be chipped to 230bhp also makes them a nice option. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we ended up with an V70 or XC60/70/90! Ideally something with less than 70k miles and as young as will fit into budget. If I look around 2 of those could possibly be done for sub £15k with sub 80k miles on an 07/57/08 plate. Do they all come with pipe and slippers?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been looking at a Volvo v60, definitely not pipe and slippers car. Very sporty looking with decent engines.
The boot isn't the biggest though.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> I've been looking at a Volvo v60, definitely not pipe and slippers car. Very sporty looking with decent engines.
> The boot isn't the biggest though.


We could get one of these http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702021918369
and one of these http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702031942613

Not sure why I've never really considered a Volvo before. They seem like fantastic value for money. Boot space is mainly for the dog's benefit. We'll have a top box too when required.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Ideally something with less than 70k miles and as young as will fit into budget. If I look around 2 of those could possibly be done for sub £15k with sub 80k miles on an 07/57/08 plate.


Theres a 508 SW GT that fits that spec on Autotrader. 13 plate, 47k miles. £12495.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

stay away from that age Subaru diesel. the 2010 models have a better Euro 5 engine and a lot less hassel. the petrol version either the 2.0/2.5/3.0 are cracking motors and not as bad on fuel as people think

Alex


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Theres a 508 SW GT that fits that spec on Autotrader. 13 plate, 47k miles. £12495.


I'm scared of french motors unless it's a 106GTi (and I can get both volvo's for £15k).


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> We could get one of these http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702021918369
> and one of these http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201702031942613
> 
> Not sure why I've never really considered a Volvo before. They seem like fantastic value for money. Boot space is mainly for the dog's benefit. We'll have a top box too when required.


out of those 2 I'd go for the v60.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> out of those 2 I'd go for the v60.


V60 for Mrs, V70 for me. I'm likely to do a lot of miles and like a bit of punch. Apparently I can get the V70 to 230bhp with a chip. That's twice the v60.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> V60 for Mrs, V70 for me. I'm likely to do a lot of miles and like a bit of punch. Apparently I can get the V70 to 230bhp with a chip. That's twice the v60.


what about a v40 for the Mrs, look more sportier than the v60 and the mpg for the D2 is epic.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> what about a v40 for the Mrs, look more sportier than the v60 and the mpg for the D2 is epic.


For the amount it would get used a V40 would be fine but having the bigger car as a spare would be good (even if it couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding).


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> and I can get both volvo's for £15k


Well, I suppose two Volvos for the price of one Peugeot 508 is a _reasonable_ deal.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Wife bought a 61 plate 308 few weeks ago and I was sooooo tempted to swap my V50 for the RCZ next to it (cue Homer Simpson style drooling with tongue lolling to one side!) but after living with the Peugeot for a bit I'm so glad I didn't, compared to the Volvo, the quality is just not there.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201611019332763

I'll have two of these please? Not quite a D5 V70 but still...

Seems a lot of car for the money when comparing it to the rest of the market.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

The V60 isn't in the same league as the V70 even though they are ultimately the same platform and weigh the same. The interior is much better done in the 70, the centre console design is far superior and the car is wider inside (ideal for child seats...), the dash materials are substantially higher quality and they come with more toys as standard. MPG is also equal in 5 cylinder variants. Tbh unless you really prefer the look of the V60 to the V70 I would always have the 70, it's a much more premium car and they are much bigger inside. Like I say, mine has anti social miles on it now and it still feels and looks 100%, you can get the 2.0 D3 engine in the 70 as well but beware the older 2.0D badged cars that have the 136ps 2.0 DW10 Ford/PSA engine in the 70, nothing wrong with them but just beware there are 2 different types of 2.0 diesel in the V70 

For what they are, have you considered a late V50 as the second car? Easily available cheaply now, my sister has a DRIVe one, £0 rfl and 60 MPG with all the toys and older ones are very good value indeed


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> The V60 isn't in the same league as the V70 even though they are ultimately the same platform and weigh the same. The interior is much better done in the 70, the centre console design is far superior and the car is wider inside (ideal for child seats...), the dash materials are substantially higher quality and they come with more toys as standard. MPG is also equal in 5 cylinder variants. Tbh unless you really prefer the look of the V60 to the V70 I would always have the 70, it's a much more premium car and they are much bigger inside. Like I say, mine has anti social miles on it now and it still feels and looks 100%, you can get the 2.0 D3 engine in the 70 as well but beware the older 2.0D badged cars that have the 136ps 2.0 DW10 Ford/PSA engine in the 70, nothing wrong with them but just beware there are 2 different types of 2.0 diesel in the V70
> 
> For what they are, have you considered a late V50 as the second car? Easily available cheaply now, my sister has a DRIVe one, £0 rfl and 60 MPG with all the toys and older ones are very good value indeed


Useful info. Thanks. Hadn't done detailed analysis of V60 vs V70. I suspect V70 is the one for me. Mrs would be happy with either V60 or V70. Late V50 would be an option too. Question is do you go for V70 and a V60 at £7.5k each or a £10k V70 and a £5k V50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd have a £10k V70 and a £5k V50 personally but that's because you'll get a really solid 70 with the 205ps D5 (if that's the engine of choice) and a good choice of decent spec cars with nice miles to pick from and the change would give you enough to have a decent pick of V50's including a D5 version of one of them if you are opposed to having a Ford/PSA engine and I find there are many more V50's out there with the winter pack which includes heated seats than V60's and being based on a Focus makes them a really tidy drive. Boot is a more practical shape as well, though neither the 50 nor 60 have the biggest boots in their classes but the floors are both planar and level with no load lip unlike many estate cars these days.

A close friend of mine works in a Volvo dealer hence I've had a fair few modern Volvo's, I get them cheap haha


----------

